# [OT] Sun rilancia la Ultra20

## .:chrome:.

come da oggetto.

è impressionante la configurazione di queste macchine... ed impressionante pure il prezzo, visto e considerato che si tratta di Sun.

le premesse sono eccellenti: processore Opteron, bus PCI-express e dischi Sata.

viene fornita con Solaris, ma è certificata anche per windows a 64 bit, e Linux su quei cosi gira egregiamente.

Sun Ultra 20 Workstation

che ne pensate?Last edited by .:chrome:. on Wed Dec 21, 2005 4:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

Scusa  ma ti paga la sun per fargli pubblicità?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Messo così puzza di spam...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Quantomeno potresti editare titolo e topic per invogliare una discussione e smorzare il tono da consiglio per gli acquisti   :Wink: 

Beh... forse non importa... temo  che i consigli per gli acquisti siano troppo OT (e poi quando si va sul commerciale secondo me le linee guida devono sempre essere applicate più rigidamente che in altre occasioni   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Facciamo così: per ora chiudo il topic, chiedo consiglio agli altri mods e se mi dicono che sono esagerato e che la cosa si può passare allora lo riapro   :Wink: 

EDIT

Riaperto in attesa che k.gothmog modifichi il suo post   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi scuso per il messaggio originale che faceva molto "consigli per gli acquisti".

commentate, gente... commentate

----------

## mambro

mmmm guardando la versione + economica

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A63-LWB1-AE-512-DR
> 
> Workstation Sun Ultra 20, 1 processore AMD Opteron 144, scheda grafica ATI Entry 2D, memoria PC3200 (DDR-400) non ECC da 512 MB (2 moduli DIMM da 256 MB), disco rigido SATA da 80 GB 7200 RPM, 1 unità DVD-ROM, 1 porta Ethernet 10/100/1000 BaseT, 6 porte USB 2.0, 2 porte IEEE1394a, 1 slot x16 PCI Express, 2 slot x1 PCI Express, 4 slot PCI convenzionali, Solaris 10, Sun Studio, Sun Java Studio Creator, Sun Java Studio Enterprise preinstallato, 3 anni di garanzia 
> ...

 

costa 820 euro... A quel prezzo (considerando che la scheda video è praticamente al pari di una integrata) comprando le parti separatamente mi prendo un Athlon X2, 1Gb di ram, un hd molto + grande, un masterizzatore DVD... Dove sta il vantaggio?

----------

## CarloJekko

 *mambro wrote:*   

> mmmm guardando la versione + economica
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> A63-LWB1-AE-512-DR
> ...

 

credo il sw e la garanzia...

----------

## mambro

Si immaginavo fosse per il software... ma se io ci metto linux che me ne frega del software?   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Dove sta il vantaggio?

 

Che è assemblata da SUN. Credo che sia sufficiente   :Wink:  .

----------

## mambro

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Dove sta il vantaggio? 
> 
> Che è assemblata da SUN. Credo che sia sufficiente   .

 

Mmmm mi sa tanto da discorso tipo questo

http://www.tevac.com/article.php/20051221120703180

Se i vari componenti sono di buona qualità.. che la assembli io o che la assembli SUN cosa cambia?

----------

## CarloJekko

credo che una buona assistenza come garanzia faccia lievitare il prezzo anche di molto alle volte...

----------

## gutter

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se i vari componenti sono di buona qualità.. che la assembli io o che la assembli SUN cosa cambia?

 

Molto spesso la gente ritiene che, se il server X della società Y monta un determinato set di componenti (Mainboard, CPU, dischi, ecc.), per ottenere una macchina equivalente basti andare nel primo negozio, comprare gli stessi componenti e assemblare il tutto casalingamente.

Ora, sul fatto che alla fine otterrai le stesse performance potrei pure essere d'accordo. Il problema non è quello ma piuttosto l'ingegnerizzazione della "scatola" che conterrà i sopradetti componenti. Ho visto molti server e ti posso assicurare che delle semplici Sun Fire V100 (macchine da 1300 EUR) sono assemblate a regola d'arte tenendo in considerazione molti fattori che un utente casalingo in genere trascura (solo per fare un banale esempio la dissipazione termica e lo studio dei flussi d'aria).

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mi scuso per il messaggio originale che faceva molto "consigli per gli acquisti".

 

Beh o forse sono io ad essere esagerato...   :Wink: 

Protestate contro di me che almeno mi cacciano come moderatore e posso tornare beatamente a fare l'utente (utonto) normale   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *mambro wrote:*   

> costa 820 euro... A quel prezzo (considerando che la scheda video è praticamente al pari di una integrata) comprando le parti separatamente mi prendo un Athlon X2, 1Gb di ram, un hd molto + grande, un masterizzatore DVD... Dove sta il vantaggio?

 

comprando componenti davvero di qualità il prezzo non è molto più basso, o forse non lo è per niente.

la scheda video va bene, se non devi usare applicazioni che usano pesantemente il buffer video (applicazioni di calcolo, ad esempio).

poi c'è da dire che il base system è Sun, il che è una garanzia di stabilità ed altissima qualità, ed una Sun a quel prezzo non avrei mai immaginato di vederla

----------

## CarloJekko

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> una Sun a quel prezzo non avrei mai immaginato di vederla

 

La concorrenza fà miracoli... soprattutto se con una certa IBM...  :Wink: 

byez

----------

## SilverXXX

Sembra un bel giocattolino, ma sono d'accordo con chi dice che più o meno con le stesse cifre si prende una bella macchina. E io l'ordine interno e i flussi d'aria li studio  :Very Happy:  la garanzia però è una bella cosa......

----------

## GuN_jAcK

bella macchina  :Smile:  non c'è che dire... ma da me in ufficio ho messo tutti rack 1u (sempre SUN) e sono molto comodi per la questione dello spazio  :Smile: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Si, debbo dire è proprio una bella workstation... ma vogliamo paragonarla alle bellissime workstation G5 di apple?

Guardate e godete:

Powermac G5

http://www.apple.com/it/powermac/

Xserver

http://www.apple.com/it/xserve/

Xserver RAID

http://www.apple.com/it/xserve/raid/

P.S. Guardate anche gli Xserver... sono delle bellezze per me lo stato dell'altre fra design e ingegnerizzazione e in proporzione constano meno delle Sun, anche se porgo sempre il cappello di fronte a una macchina Sun.

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> è impressionante la configurazione di queste macchine... ed impressionante pure il prezzo, visto e considerato che si tratta di Sun. 
> 
> 

 

oh ma il tuo è proprio un chiodo fisso!!!   :Laughing: 

scherzi a parte come detto tempo fa via im,

veramente "succosa" come offerta

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Si, debbo dire è proprio una bella workstation... ma vogliamo paragonarla alle bellissime workstation G5 di apple?

 

G5 esisterà fino a gennaio 2006... poi inizieranno a commercializzare Intel, a cominciare dalla nuova serie degli iBook, e date le premesse che c'erano dietro alla decisione di abbandonare l'architettura PowerPC è impossibile che decidano di conservare il G5 per e macchine "high-end". secondo me sarà un abbandono definitivo

----------

## CarloJekko

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> G5 esisterà fino a gennaio 2006... poi inizieranno a commercializzare Intel, a cominciare dalla nuova serie degli iBook, e date le premesse che c'erano dietro alla decisione di abbandonare l'architettura PowerPC è impossibile che decidano di conservare il G5 per e macchine "high-end". secondo me sarà un abbandono definitivo

 

Non ci avevo proprio pensato... questa è un' ottima argomentazione....

----------

## Dr.Dran

@k.gothmog

Beh probabile, ma fino a che non usciranno mi sa che se dovrò cambiare desktop finirò su una soluzione del genere... anche se effettivamente la Sun è "equivalentemente" valida!

WOW ho compiuto una delle mie solite contorsioni linguistiche  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   G5 esisterà fino a gennaio 2006... poi inizieranno a commercializzare Intel, a cominciare dalla nuova serie degli iBook, e date le premesse che c'erano dietro alla decisione di abbandonare l'architettura PowerPC è impossibile che decidano di conservare il G5 per e macchine "high-end". secondo me sarà un abbandono definitivo 
> 
> Non ci avevo proprio pensato... questa è un' ottima argomentazione....

 

ma guarda... è una mia idea. potrei benissimo sbagliarmi.

però, ripercorrendo un po' quello che è successo:

1 - IBM acquista la licenza di costruzione del G4/G5 da Motorola

2 - Apple si lamenta con IBM della lentezz dello sviluppo dei processori (ad oggi non esistono PowerBook G5)

3 - IBM si lamenta con Apple degli scarsi guadagni che derivano da quel segmento

4 - Apple manda IBM a fare in culo e punta su Intel

è quello che è successo, e con queste premesse mi sembra impossibile che Apple voglia conservare la produzione dei PowerPC per le macchine di fascia alta.

già mi sorprende che abbia scelto Intel e non AMD

----------

## GuN_jAcK

mah secondo me le motivazioni sono anche altre... apple credo che voglia fare qualche passetto in più per quanto riguarda la commercializzazione del proprio SO. Stando su processori x86 aumenterà di NETTO la sua utenza... ovviamente IMHO

----------

## Dr.Dran

Mah... direi questioni di mercato, probabilemente sarebbe un bel colpo se Intel si inserisse nel mercato Apple... tieni conto che solo nel 2005 hanno rubato il 25% dei clienti business a microsoft... notevole no?   :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> già mi sorprende che abbia scelto Intel e non AMD

 

Perchè avrebbe dovuto scegliere AMD?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> mah secondo me le motivazioni sono anche altre... apple credo che voglia fare qualche passetto in più per quanto riguarda la commercializzazione del proprio SO. Stando su processori x86 aumenterà di NETTO la sua utenza... ovviamente IMHO

 

dubito fortemente.

a parte che quelle che ho riportato erano notizie "abbastanza" ufficiali, non penso proprio che sia un modo per allargare il bacino di utenza, per il semplice fatto che OSX-x86 non si installerà su qualunque x86, stando a quanto hanno dichiarato.

funzionerà solo sulle loro macchine, esattamente come ora... a meno che non abbiano cambiato idea di nuovo.

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   già mi sorprende che abbia scelto Intel e non AMD 
> 
> Perchè avrebbe dovuto scegliere AMD?

 

perché una volta AMD era quella che inseguiva Intel, ma ora ha preso la sua strada (per fortuna) e non si perde più in bambinate... sta rosicchiando sempre più mercato ad Intel, e questa è spaventata!!!

guarda solo quello che è succcesso con i processori dual-core: Intel, pur di arrivare prima sul mercato, ha buttato fuori un'architettura veramente discutibile. ma ti pare possibile? ti sembra un atteggiamento da leader incontrastato del mercato?

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> "... stando a quanto hanno dichiarato. funzionerà solo sulle loro macchine, esattamente come ora... a meno che non abbiano cambiato idea di nuovo..."

 

No confermo non hanno cambiato idea, OSX sarà esclusivamente dediccato alle loro nuove piattaforme x86 e non è previsto nessun supporto per altro hardware. Alla fine mi sembra giusto, perchè complicarsi la vita, questo è sempre stato il loro punto a favore.

Inoltre ribadisco per me il discorso di appoggiarsi a Intel è solo una questione di denaro... insomma pagnao bene e di +   :Wink: 

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Secondo me hanno scelto intel per i centrino e gli xscale

----------

## Dr.Dran

mmm.... dubito... e poi perchè proprio gli xscale? Guarda che ad esempio potevano rimanere con i freescale che sono mooooooooooolto + performanti e parsimoniosi di risorse   :Wink: 

Io credo si auna questione puramente economica e basta...

----------

## SilverXXX

Sono mooooolto più parsimonioso, ma un centrino mangia qualunque G4. E gli xscale tornerebberro molto comodi per degli ipo d+ evoluti per il futuro.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> un centrino mangia qualunque G4

 

su questo avrei molto da ridire. potrei scrivere un post chilometrico in cui riporto motiviconcreti e tecnici per i quali non sono d'accordo

----------

## Dr.Dran

Quoto quello che ha detto k.gothmog. Le piattaforme Power PC o anche FreeScale non hanno nulla da invidiare al centrino di Intel, anche perchè sono architetture differenti (per me molto + evolute... pensate al nuvo proc che finirà sulla PS3...), trovo paragoni simili un pò pressapochisti e lasciano il tempo che trovano... insomma perchè non si vuole ammettere l'evidenza che le cose si muovono in funzione delle vendite e di conseguenza della mole di denaro che richiamano? E' così difficile da credere?

Ciauz   :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

però da quanto ne so io sarà possibile installare Windows sui computer Mac.. correggetemi se sbaglio pls! (oviamente uno si dice perkè di tale follie.. ma a come direbbe qualcuno.. le vie del signore sono infinite:P)

oltretutto non credete che se le applicazioni verranno compilate per x86 non sarà possibile in qualche modo di crackarle per farle girare su altri sistemi *nix?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Non si tratta di crackare o sventrare dei programmi... il discorso è ben diverso, diciamo che il sistema di apple verrà progettato ad hoc per tali macchine con tale hardware, e li viene garantito il corretto funzionamento... che me ne faccio di un programma o un microkernel BSD che supporta solo alcuni controller o chipset... insomma siamo realistici, se vuoi installare OSX o una sua parte metti su una macchina FreeBSD e poi prendi NextStep e modificatelo... o scrivi dei wighet alla cocoa, no?

Qui si tratta di prendere un prodotto preconfezionato che gira perfettamente in maniera stabile su sistemi certificati e collaudati all'infinito da Apple ecco tutto   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> però da quanto ne so io sarà possibile installare Windows sui computer Mac.. correggetemi se sbaglio pls! (oviamente uno si dice perkè di tale follie.. ma a come direbbe qualcuno.. le vie del signore sono infinite:P)

 

no. e credo che tu non abbia capito molto di come funzionano programmi, compilazione, ecc...

che vogliano portare windows su piattaforma PowerPC è la prima che sento, ma non sarebbe impossibile. ricordo Windows NT 4.0 che girava anche su Alpha, e altre piattaforme. il fatto che però abbiano abbandonato la scelta del sistema multipiattaforma non penso che li porti a tornare sui loro passi.

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> oltretutto non credete che se le applicazioni verranno compilate per x86 non sarà possibile in qualche modo di crackarle per farle girare su altri sistemi *nix?

 questo è possibile, linea di principio. ma potrei dirti che le applicazioni per macintosh vengono compilate contro le API cocoa, e quelle sono una caratteristica di OSX. non si tratta quindi di portare un'applicazione, ma anche una consistente porzione di sistema, insieme ad essa.

e poi non dimenticare che Apple non rilascia codice

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ok chiaro  :Smile: 

non avevo messo in conto tutte queste cose  :Smile: 

diciamo paura di vedere in un futuro un dual boot Apple <-> Microsoft...

@k.gothmog beh non intendevo Windows su PowerPC ma sui futuri Intel...

----------

## SilverXXX

Beh, loro hanno detto che sui futuri macintel non faranno niente per impedire che windows giri.....

Cmq in ambiente "desktop" con un utilizzo medio è stato dimostrato più di una volta che i centrino si comportano molto meglio. Poi in un portatile (specie piccolo come un ibook) è meglio un G4, che consuma molto poco.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

certo stiamo freschi... se vedo windows girare su in mac mi metto a ridere... ma sotto sotto mi chiedo se questa non sia un'arma a doppio taglio...

o forse sono paranoie ^_^'

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> beh non intendevo Windows su PowerPC ma sui futuri Intel...

 

aaah... perdonami, avevo frainteso.

in questo caso credo che sarebbe possibile. stando a quello che si leggeva tempo fa, OSX si sarebbe installato solo su alcune macchine (le loro) grazie a DRM e simili. se non impediscono esplicitamente l'installazione di sistemi diversi da OSX, e finché il set di istruzioni rimarrà x86, n linea teorica dovrebbe essere possibile

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Beh, loro hanno detto che sui futuri macintel non faranno niente per impedire che windows giri.....
> 
> Cmq in ambiente "desktop" con un utilizzo medio è stato dimostrato più di una volta che i centrino si comportano molto meglio. Poi in un portatile (specie piccolo come un ibook) è meglio un G4, che consuma molto poco.

 

Mi dispiace, ma non credo molto a quello che hai scritto... anche perchè non trovo i termini di paragone... è come fare un confronto fra carne e pesce, beh mi fermo qui perchè non voglio aprire flames   :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Beh, loro hanno detto che sui futuri macintel non faranno niente per impedire che windows giri.....
> 
> Cmq in ambiente "desktop" con un utilizzo medio è stato dimostrato più di una volta che i centrino si comportano molto meglio. Poi in un portatile (specie piccolo come un ibook) è meglio un G4, che consuma molto poco.

 

io sapevo (IO ma non sò se l'ho letto da una fonte sicura) che anche uno dei tanti motivi perchè mac abbia lasciato PPC sia anche per i consumi...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Cmq in ambiente "desktop" con un utilizzo medio è stato dimostrato più di una volta che i centrino si comportano molto meglio. Poi in un portatile (specie piccolo come un ibook) è meglio un G4, che consuma molto poco.

 

si comporta meglio in che termini? per quali applicazioni?

quale versione del PowerPC è stata provata, e quale versione del centrino? e poi... del centrino esistono un'infinità di varianti...

il processore PowerPC è un ottimo processore, ed ha delle caratteristiche che in Intel si sognano. la bontà di un processore non si misura solo in MIPS o MFlops, e dire che un PowerPC sia peggio delle accozzaglie tecnologiche che vende Intel mi sembra sia proprio un'affermazione che lascia il tempo che trova.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> loro hanno detto che sui futuri macintel...

 

e per favore... non iniziamo a coniare disgustosi neologismi

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> io sapevo (IO ma non sò se l'ho letto da una fonte sicura) che anche uno dei tanti motivi perchè mac abbia lasciato PPC sia anche per i consumi...

 

quello è uno dei problemi tanto contestati ad IBM, ma è ristretto ai G5.

hai mai visto un PowerBook G5? non sono mai riusciti a mettere quel processore su un portatile

----------

## SilverXXX

Allora, l'utilizzo "desktop" è il tipico utilizzo general purpose, in cui si fa ogni tipo di operazione. I Gx vanno forte solo quando usano l'unità altivec, che macina MOLTI calcoli. Gli x86 invece "mangiano" abbastanza bene codice anche schifoso. Cell da questo punto di vista fa cagare nella maniera più completa, e anche il processore della x360 non è granchè. Prove fatte da più di un sito.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Allora, l'utilizzo "desktop" è il tipico utilizzo general purpose, in cui si fa ogni tipo di operazione. I Gx vanno forte solo quando usano l'unità altivec, che macina MOLTI calcoli.

 

dimentichi che un'interfaccia grafica come GNOME o KDE implica una marea di calcoli, soprattutto se ci metti di mezzo trasparenze, ombre e cose simili. l'unità AltiVec si comporta molto bene con software scritto in qt, e l'applicazione di ombre e trasparenze permette di sfruttarlo ancora meglio.

i siti che hanno fatto i famigerati benchmark hanno ottimizzato il codice per AltiVec? dubito fortemente

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quello è uno dei problemi tanto contestati ad IBM, ma è ristretto ai G5.
> 
> hai mai visto un PowerBook G5? non sono mai riusciti a mettere quel processore su un portatile

 

già questo è vero.. 

me lo stava dicendo la stessa cosa anche un caro amico che è  fissato di MAC  :Smile: 

ammetto che sotto sotto anche io bramo un bel mac  :Razz:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

dual boot MacOS  Gentoo  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## SilverXXX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dimentichi che un'interfaccia grafica come GNOME o KDE implica una marea di calcoli, soprattutto se ci metti di mezzo trasparenze, ombre e cose simili. l'unità AltiVec si comporta molto bene con software scritto in qt, e l'applicazione di ombre e trasparenze permette di sfruttarlo ancora meglio.
> 
> i siti che hanno fatto i famigerati benchmark hanno ottimizzato il codice per AltiVec? dubito fortemente

 

Sì, hanno fatto prove sia con codice ottimizzato (con anche utilizzo di altivec) che non e c'era un abisso. Altivec (così come mmx e simili) torna sempre utile, ma per le parti prettamente grafiche una qualunque scheda video è meglio  :Wink: 

Poi sono il primo che prenderebbe un powerbook adesso (NON voglio quello con intel, aspetto che escano e spero si abbassino i prezzi dell'usato) ma ho problemi finanziari  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Sì, hanno fatto prove sia con codice ottimizzato (con anche utilizzo di altivec) che non e c'era un abisso. Altivec (così come mmx e simili) torna sempre utile, ma per le parti prettamente grafiche una qualunque scheda video è meglio  

 

non so... sono un po' scettico, io ho usato i G4 e non mi sembra affatto che perdano colpi rispetto al mio... però è vero che è un'opinione basata sulla mia impressione, quindi non ho niente di concreto da darti... non mi resta ch fidarmi, a questo punto

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Poi sono il primo che prenderebbe un powerbook adesso (NON voglio quello con intel, aspetto che escano e spero si abbassino i prezzi dell'usato) ma ho problemi finanziari 

 

se tu sei il primo, io sono il secondo.  a me va bene anche l'iBook, e non me ne frega niente del processore. mi basta avere OSX  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

tornando IT, il giocattolino SUN mi sembra molto interessante, solo 2 aspetti mi lasciano un po perplesso e mi fanno storcere il naso:

- non vedo le specifiche del controller IDE/SATA onboard (o almeno non le ho trovate), perchè se è uno schifosissimo PCI 32bit a 33Mhz me ne faccio poco di una workstation ultra veloce se poi ho una strozzatura enorme sugli HDs. Come workstation sarebbe destinata a lavorare con file multimediali medio/grandi, per cui il controller è un fattore determinante (IMHO).

- non capisco perchè non ho la possibilità di avere dei classici bay da 3.5" in cui mettere i Raid Drive Cage per gli HDs come avviene per tutte tutte le workstation di questo mondo. ok non è importantissimo come aspetto, però è *palloso* dover aprire il case per inserire il proprio Raid Drive Cage.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> se tu sei il primo, io sono il secondo.  a me va bene anche l'iBook, e non me ne frega niente del processore. mi basta avere OSX 

 

Io sono il terzo e mi permetto di dire che forse anche Darkangel76 possa essere il quarto... eh eh eh macOSX rulez... cocoa / object-C e via  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

